# Hi everyone



## LadyKay (Sep 18, 2008)

I suck at introducing myself, but here it goes lol.

I'm Sarah, I'm 21 and live in Tacoma, WA. I don't really use MAC products (I'm a Clinique girl), but I love seeing what some of you can do with it. I found Specktra from watching some of the MU channels on Youtube.

I'm a huge geek. I love to play video games, my username actually came from my Playstation Network ID (Ladie-Kay). I love computers and technology. And to add more to my geekness, I went to school for web development/graphic design and I am A+ certified.

Oh, and I'm taking my first CCO trip tomorrow.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome to specktra, sarah!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Sarah!! Welcome!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Sarah!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay for geeks! ;-)  Welcome!


----------



## LadyKay (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 4, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the site


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

